# Configuring OpenGrok on FreeBSD



## fnoyanisi (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi there,

I have installed devel/opengrok which installs www/tomcat as a requirement along with other software. I am able to connect the tomcat server from port 8180, but I absolutely have no idea about how to configure OpenGrok.

The EXAMPLE installation steps given on OpenGrok git repository is not applicable for the FreeBSD installation, and I could not find any online resources that would guide me through the configuration process.

I would appreciate any help...
Thanks in advance...


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 24, 2016)

https://wiki.bsdforen.de/wiki:marduk:opengrok (only available in German).

Google Translate will be useful here


----------

